# Farm in Puerto Rico 17 acres in mountain by Mayaguez. Total priv



## greenbean (Oct 8, 2005)

Beautiful simple farm in Puerto Rico. Available immediately. Asking $150K. see video at: 
https://youtu.be/EnQLptqyUCg

17 acres of total privacy. Year round perfect weather. Was a thriving coffee farm, still has several mature avocado trees, Oranges, Tangerines, plantains, guavas, papayas. Great view of Caribbean. Small 2 BR 1 bath cabin. Electricity, new septic tank, county water.
Need to sell, mother and daughter coming to the Island so I bought a bigger house.
 
Contact me at [email protected]


----------

